# Brian Skinner



## DEMUM

What do you guys think of him? I know it's only preseason, but he has looked like a solid player in all the games. Will he get a lot of time, and if so, what do you think his stats will look like?


----------



## FanOfAll8472

I've always that given a chance, Skinner could be decent. He, however, has never really gotten that chance. Hopefully he gets it in MIL .


----------



## Mavs Dude

I think he will be very well used especially since he is our backup PF. This will be a standout year for him.


----------



## HKF

I think of him as a Chris Gatling who plays defense. He would have been perfect on a contender like the Lakers or Spurs. I still wonder why Philly didn't use him. 

The guy has talent.


----------



## #1BucksFan

Against Detroit, he had 10pts in the 1st quarter. I wouldn't be suprised if Coach Porter lined him up as the starting C.


----------



## PetroToZoran

This guy is putting up great numbers. Just added him to my fantasy team.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> This guy is putting up great numbers. Just added him to my fantasy team.


He had 14 points, 9 rebounds and 4 blocks tonight.


----------



## XCoRyX

his best season and days lay here with the bucks...hes been damn impressive so far.


----------



## #colonel

He played great in the toughman role for Philly last year... And then we let him walk and signed on Amal McCaskill to take his place! Ah well... Skinner can put up good numbers when a team plays him...


----------



## bballer27

Hes a solid rebounder i think we will be seein more of him in da future


----------



## Peja Vu

> Bucks forward Brian Skinner will have arthroscopic surgery on his left knee and is expected to be sidelined for up to six weeks.
> 
> The Bucks placed Skinner on the injured list Tuesday. He is scheduled to have surgery Thursday to remove loose cartilage in his knee.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1654170


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1654170


Dammit. :upset: :upset:


----------



## #colonel

The Bucks keep on rolling along though... Another win last night against the hapless Knicks... When are we gonna start hearing about "parity in the NBA"? Seems like all the teams we thought were gonna struggle are doing just fine...


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>#colonel</b>!
> Seems like all the teams we thought were gonna struggle are doing just fine...


Yeah all the teams that were supposed to be on the bottom are on doing very good and a couple of the teams that were supposed to do great are at the bottom.


----------



## JGKoblenz

Any news on Skinner? Do you guys know when will be back?


----------



## Mavs Dude

I haven't heard much about him for awhile it sounds like he will be back in about 3 or 4 weeks if I'm correct.


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I haven't heard much about him for awhile it sounds like he will be back in about 3 or 4 weeks if I'm correct.


Thanks for the info, any update please post.


----------

